# Firefox cant access UK-M after update?



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, does anyone have the above problem?

I'm pretty certain it started after update, basically when I try to go to UK-M I get a server not found message. I can view some sub forums If I copy the link into the address bar but that's all?

When I get the server not found message the address is "https://uk-muscle.co.ukhttps//uk-muscle.co.uk" which is different that the one used to access the site on another browser "http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/"

If I try and manually use the second link I get redirected to "HTTPS" which does not work.

I have cleaned cache and cookies ect ect.

Any ideas?


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Try chrome, firefox is ****, I used to use it loads but It wont load sod all these days, at first I thought it was because the laptop was old but I installed chrome and it works perfectly now.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The full update is 6pm (gmt+1) today.

I use Ffx on the pc w/o any issues.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

mcfly666 said:


> Hi, does anyone have the above problem?
> 
> I'm pretty certain it started after update, basically when I try to go to UK-M I get a server not found message. I can view some sub forums If I copy the link into the address bar but that's all?
> 
> ...


Reboot your machine and your router.

Then, re-open FireFox and try opening http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I accessed this forum using Firefox last night without problems, after the interruption while Lorian was testing something to do with the upcoming update.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Works fine for me, just tried it.

Try hitting F5 about 10 times. Probably a DNS caching issue.


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lorian said:


> Reboot your machine and your router.
> 
> Then, re-open FireFox and try opening http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk


Rebooted everything, deleted cookies and cache and removed all add-ons. Still not working, I'm certain it started to happen after the site was taken down last night?

View attachment 160840


That's all I see when trying to access http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk

It's not the end of the world, just seems strange


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

Also I've tried several different DNS servers.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Do you have the latest version of Firefox?


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Do you have the latest version of Firefox?


One of the first things I tried was to update firefox, old and new versions has the same behaviour.


----------



## mcfly666 (Jun 10, 2014)

All fixed now guys, thanks for the help.


----------

